# What happened to the WF newsletter?



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 1, 2019)

So I've noticed the newsletter's last post was back in August. When I was last here some years ago, I remember it also got stopped for a few months. I wonder what happened to the newsletter? Now that I'm in the topic, I can still remember those newsletters from yesteryear... Back when senor Garza was still chief editor. And Mr xO was still writing weird and funny contributions


----------



## PiP (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi Fuhrer,

The original WiFs was revived and revamped and the then media team managed (4 people) with Sigmadog producing the graphics. They were brilliant! As members gradually moved on and I was left to produce the newsletter almost single-handed with sigs still producing the graphics, it was too labour intensive. 

Then we moved all the creative work onto the Flashes website which continues to go from strength-to-strength and the general roundup of news was a thread created monthly. The news roundup came to a halt when our then Chief Media manager wanted to take it another direction. Unfortunately, he later resigned and the monthly roundup has been pending ever since.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 1, 2019)

That's a great shame...  Would love to revive it. *twinkling eyes*


----------



## PiP (Apr 1, 2019)

TheFuhrer02 said:


> That's a great shame...  Would love to revive it. *twinkling eyes*



Is that a serious offer, Fuhrer?


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hmm.... Mayybeeeeeeeee........


----------

